# Diatomaceous earth to combat small hive beetle??



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm in the process of trying it now with my hives. I put down a layer of DE on the ground around my two hives then covered that with some cypress mulch to keep it in place and to keep down the grass. I use the DE in my chicken coop, figured it was worth a try. I don't think it will do much to help with adult SHBs visiting the hives, but hopefully it has some impact on the larve. I didn't have a big SHB problem, only a handful per hive prior to application. Only found one between the two hives last inspection...that's not any proof that DE has helped, but I'll continue to track it over time.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought some but haven't used it yet. FatBeeMan has a video on that.

Also, some folks put DE in their beetle traps.


----------



## tnnewbe (Mar 21, 2010)

I have used it around my hives for about 5 years now and I do not have an issue with SHB. As said above, it will not do anything about the adult beetles but a good strong hive will take care of those. I spread it about from the hives to about 6 feet out and I try to do it right before a rain so that it does not lay on the ground and look like pollen to the bees. I always use food grade so that no harm is done if they do pick some up and always wear a good mask when spreading it so that you don't breath in any of it. I have found that some brands don't work as well as others. I got some from Tractor Supply, which had a gray color, and noticed that I started having a few more beetles than when I used the pure white DE. Once I switched back the count dropped back down to only seeing 3 or 4 adults in 15 to 20 hives. The brand that I found works best is "St Gabriel Organics". I find it at my local Coop store and it about $10 for a 4 pound bag. I apply it 3 to 4 times a year around the hives for about 6 feet out. You don't need to spread it thick, a light dusting will do. I have no scientific data to prove or dis-prove that it works but my beetle problem is almost non existence so I feel that it works for me. The only other thing that I use that might have an affect is using screened bottom boards but I have 4 hives that have solid bottom boards and no problems in those hives either.

Ken


----------



## capebee (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks all for the replies. I appreciate the help.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

It's doesn't stop the infestation, if you have larvae coming out the hives and pupating in the ground which is what the DE would help control, you got bigger problems.


----------



## capebee (Mar 5, 2012)

Well then, what do others do if there is a SHB occurrence in the hives. Last year I tried the traps you fill with mineral oil and a bit of apple cider vinegar. The results were so- so.
Thanks


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Adult SHB fly into the colony and lay eggs. By the time the lava crawl to the ground your hive is done.




BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## capebee (Mar 5, 2012)

So what is the way of controlling SHB..... any answers would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

I have started using some DE this year not sure if it helps or not yet. The best way that I have found in controlling SHB is Bettel traps, strong hive, and keep it in the sun as much as possible. 

Good luck


----------



## tnnewbe (Mar 21, 2010)

Early on I used the "Beetle Blaster" traps and they do catch some of the adult beetles. Also as mentioned above keeping the hives in the sun is a big help in controlling them. Since I started using the DE I've not had to use the traps but other people swear by them. If you have a real problem with SHB it will not hurt to hit them with all three (DE, sun and traps). When I did use them I used vegetable oil in them. I also had heard that you could use hydradrated lime but that did not seem to work as well.

Ken


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

capebee said:


> So what is the way of controlling SHB..... any answers would be helpful. Thanks.


Without sounding snide, the best thing to keep shb's in check is to have super strong hives. A good population of bees will keep the shb in check.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

capebee said:


> So what is the way of controlling SHB..... any answers would be helpful. Thanks.


use bottom traps. dust the bees (like treating for mites) and they chase the SHB to the traps.


----------



## jamiscott22 (May 24, 2016)

capebee said:


> Has anyone used DE to combat SHB? I've read spreading it on the ground around the hive will help. I'd appreciate hearing of anyone's experiences with it ......as well as any other suggestions how you all deal with SHB. Thank you.


Hi Capebee - I'm a supplier of DE and the most important thing to remember is that it is an indiscriminate killer. It will harm the bees if they come into contact with it the same as any other insect. It acts like tiny razor blades that cut open the exoskeleton so is best used in conjunction with SHB traps. Therefore the bees can't cut their legs. There is also a few good YouTube videos that should you how to make your own traps quite cheaply.
If you want to email me I can send you a PDF that has instructions from our (governement) Department of Primary Industries. [email protected]
Hope this helps?


----------

